# Cavs Roster 2002/03



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

PG - Andre Miller, Bimbo Coles, Trajan Langdon
SG - Dajuan Wagner, Ricky Davis?, Lamond Murray, Nick Anderson
SF - Ricky Davis?, Lamond Murray, Jumaine Jones, Matt Barnes
PF - Tyrone Hill, Carlos Boozer, Chris Mihm
C - Zydrunas Illgauskas, DeSegana Diop, Chris Mihm, Brian Skinner

This team isn't the Lakers but IF healthy they could sneak into the playoffs. Call me crazy, but in the 00-01 season they started off 15-7 until Z got hurt, then they went 15-45 and finished 30-52. Z played a little last year and should be fully healed for this season. Enter Dajuan Wagner, a scorer that the Cavs have been searching for for years. I honestly think they could make it as an 8 seed. 


P.S. I'm new to this board and was wondering how to put a pic under my name, thanks


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*welcome*

there are a few Cavs fans floating around here.... let's hope we can resign Andre and Ricky and make another decent trade or two.

By the way, I'm pretty sure Langdon and Skinner will not be resigned, same as Doleac, so you can take them off the list.

As for playoffs, I don't think so, and I kinda hope not. Being in the playoffs means we aren't in the lottery, which means we have no shot at the #1 pick/LeBron James. Don't get me wrong, I want Clev to win, but I would also like to see things go Clev's way once and us get James.... know-what-I-mean!


----------

